# [KDE] problema instalar KDE (solucionado)

## verso

Este es mi primer post en este foro. Llevo un  año con linux (Ubuntu) (soy bastante novato). Cansado de que me de algunos problemas el ubuntu y que cada versión me parece que pesa más, me he decidido cambiar de distribución, siendo esta una de las que mejor cartel tiene, y de esta manera aprender algo más de linux.

Bueno despues de pelearme un poco con la instalación, ya la tengo instalada y con algún programilla instalado (vim, links, mirrorselect,..). Ahora intento instalar KDE (conforme el manual de esta web) pero me sale algo así como que los paquetes estan MASKED (perdonar pero lo estoy escribiendo de memoria ya que he de salirme cada vez al Ubuntu para menearme bien por el foro):

cuando hago: emerge kde-meta

sale algo parecido a esto

kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.9 required EAPI 1 supported EAPI

kde-base/kdebase-startkde-4.0.5 required EAPI 1 supported EAPI

kde-base/kdebase-startkde-4.0.4 required EAPI 1 supported EAPI

Me he creado los archivos /etc/portage/package.unmask y /etc/portage/package.keywords y he añadido las siguientes líneas:

>=kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.9

>=kde-base/kdebase-startkde-4.0.5

>=kde-base/kdebase-startkde-4.0.4

En el USE tengo habilitadas las opciones kde, qt3, qt4, hal, arts y -gtk y -gnome

pero me dice lo mismo y no se por donde tirar.

Agradecería me orientasen como proceder.Last edited by verso on Sat Jun 21, 2008 4:22 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## i92guboj

Supongo que tienes actualizado tu árbol de portage, pero por si acaso:

```
emerge --sync
```

Ahora, tienes que escoger que versión de kde quieres usar. 4.x está enmascarada y por una buena razón, no es estable ni está aún recomendada para el usuario final. Si de verdad quieres instalarla tendrás que buscar por ahí o esperar a que alguien por aquí te ayude. Si vas a usar 3.x entonces no deberías tener problema. Limpia tu package.keywords y tu package.unmask para empezar.

----------

## ekz

Parece que el error de EAPI=1, es por usar una versión "antigua" de portage, ejecuta este comando despues del que nombra i92:

```
emerge -u portage
```

Saludos, y bienvenido al foro!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *eix autounmask wrote:*   

> [I] app-portage/autounmask
> 
>      Available versions:  0.15 0.21
> 
>      Installed versions:  0.21(21:04:21 06/11/0
> ...

 

Nada como aprenderse el método manual que es mas rápido pero para casos donde hay que desenmascarar varios paquetes de una sola vez, autounmask hace el trabajo perfectamente. No lo he probado con KDE 4 pero tiene que funcionar también.

Estarás siguiendo esta guía, cierto?

Salud!

----------

## verso

Gracias por las respuestas.

bueno enumero lo que he hecho y los problemas que tengo:

1) Ya lo tenía actualizado con emerge --sync. Como me indicais he limpiado package.keywords y package.unmask

2) La versión que estoy intentando poner del KDE, si puede ser quiero la estable 3.5.

3) el manual que uso para instalar KDE es el HOWTO en castellano de esta web (no el ingles del KDE 4,  ya que no entiendo ni papa)

3) al realizar un emerge -u portage me tira este error:

Error: the <sys-apps/portage-2.1.4_rc1 package conflicts with another package

the two packages cannot be installed on the same system together

Por lo que creo entender no puede instalar el portage nuevo porque ya existe uno.

4) He probado a descargarme el autounmask-0.21, lo he descomprimido y he intentado instalarlo con un ./autounmask y me tira esto:

Can' t locate PortageXS.pm in INC (INC contains: /etc/perl ........)

at ./autounmask line 27

Begin failed --compilation aborted

at ./autounmask line 27

Agradecería alguna sugerencia.

----------

## ekz

 *verso wrote:*   

> Gracias por las respuestas.
> 
> bueno enumero lo que he hecho y los problemas que tengo:
> 
> 1) Ya lo tenía actualizado con emerge --sync. Como me indicais he limpiado package.keywords y package.unmask
> ...

 

Vayamos por partes, el primer problema, es que no puedes actualizar portage, sigue las instrucciones de este hilo para solucionarlo (compara si es el mismo error, ya que no lo pegaste completamente, pero yo creo que sí lo es).

Una vez que actualices portage, deberían desaparecer los errores de EAPI que te impiden instalar KDE, por lo que ejecutando

```
emerge kde-meta 
```

 y continuando con la guía que estás siguiendo debería seguir todo bien.

Como quieres instalar la versión estable de KDE, no es necesario desenmascarar nada, pero si a futuro quieres instalar algo que esté en "testing" ( precedido por ~ ) si tendrás que desenmascararlo, editando el fichero package.keywords, pero hay una forma de no tener que lidiar con este fichero (o directorio, package.keywords también puede ser un directorio que contenga varios archivos, por ejemplo uno para desenmascarar KDE, otro para GNOME... el resultado es el mismo, sólo es para tener una mayor organización), esta forma más "automática" es instalar autounmask, como mencionó Inodoro, siempre usando portage:

```
emerge autounmask
```

Luego, para desenmascarar un paquete, basta con ejecutar

```
autounmask categoría/paquete-versión
```

 y solo restaría emergerlo.

Saludos!

----------

## verso

Gracias por contestar ekz, pero el error que pongo esta completo, faltaría por añadir:

please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers

Y al hacer emerge --pretend me sale todo en ingles (no entiendo ni papa) pero no me aclara nada.

El hilo que me has indicado que siguiera no es el mismo problema que tengo yo, ya que por lo que me parece entender, él tiene que actualizar primero el bash poque le bloquea al hacer emerge portage. La diferencia con el error que me sale a mi es que no me indica que tenga algún programa que me bloquee la actualización del portage.

En lo que respecta al autounmask, ya lo tengo instalado con un simple emerge autounmask, he intentado desbloquear los tres paquetes que me pone bloqueados, al querer cargar el KDE y no me da ningun error pero al hacer emerge kde-meta, siguen saliendo como bloqueados.

----------

## opotonil

Pega aqui lo que te sale al hacer un:

```

emerge -pv --update portage

```

Es lo que te estan diciendo los errores que pones, que portage-2.1.4_rc1 tiene un conflicto con algun paquete y que uses "emerge --pretend" (emerge -p es lo mismo que emerge --pretend) para determinar el conflicto osease que paquete o paquetes estan bloqueando la actualizacion de portage.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Error: the <sys-apps/portage-2.1.4_rc1 package conflicts with another package 
> 
> the two packages cannot be installed on the same system together
> ...

 

Salu2.

----------

## verso

Como me ha indicado opotonil he realizado un emerge -pv --update portage y me sale lo siguiente:

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies  ..... done!

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/python-2.4.4-r6 [2.4.3-r4] USE="berkdb gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl -bootstrap -build -doc -examples% -nocxx -nothreads% -tk -ucs2" 7,977 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sed-4.1.5-r1 [4.1.5] USE="nls -static" 781 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.18.1-r2 [1.2.17] 232 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.17 [0.1.15] USE="-caps" 65 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/automake-1.10.1 [1.10] 897 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/lzma-utils-4.32.5  USE="-nocxx" 462 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/python-updater-0.2  3 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/rsync-2.6.9-r6 [2.6.9-r1] USE="acl ipv6 -static -xinetd" 793 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r2 [6.4] USE="acl nls (-selinux) -static -vanilla% -xattr%" 3,692 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pycrypto-2.0.1-r6 [2.0.1-r5] USE="-bindist -gmp -test" 151 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.4.4 [2.1.2.2] USE="-build -doc -epydoc (-selinux)" LINGUAS="-pl" 368 kB 

*** Portage will stop merging at this point and reload itself,

    then resume the merge.

[ebuild     U ] app-shells/bash-3.2_p33 [3.1_p17] USE="nls -afs -bashlogger -plugins% -vanilla" 2,564 kB 

[blocks B     ] <sys-apps/portage-2.1.4_rc1 (is blocking app-shells/bash-3.2_p33)

[blocks B     ] <sys-apps/util-linux-2.13 (is blocking sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r2)

Total: 12 packages (10 upgrades, 2 new, 2 blocks), Size of downloads: 17,980 kB

Ya me parece que voy entendiendo lo que pasa. Parece que los paquetes de bash y coreutils me bloquean portage. Esto ya se parece más a lo que me había indicado ekz en su mensaje. Que versión del bash y del coreutils le digo a emerge que me cargue para desbloquear portage?

----------

## verso

Creo que solucionado.

Hare un resumen por si a alguno le ocurre lo mismo que a mi.

Al intentar cargar KDE--> emerge kde-meta

parece que existian paquetes enmascarados y dabe error EAPI=1 por usar una version antigua de portage.

Al hacer emerge -pv --update portage me tira un error en el que me indica que dos paquetes me bloquean portage.

Sigo el hilo que me indica ekz en el que uno de los paquetes que me bloquea portage es el bash. Entonces hago lo indicado en el hilo.

emerge =bash-3.2_p17-r1

emerge portage (ya no me salen errores)

emerge bash

emerge kde-meta

y me comienza la carga de paquetes de KDE.

Agradezco las ayudas recibidas y dentro de un rato, cuando acabe de cargar vere si lo arranco.

Mi proximo pasito sera sera cargar el driver de mi ATI radeon X300.

----------

